# Firearms Deer Season Opens with warm weather!



## indyr (Nov 14, 2009)

Heat is usually not an issue in mid November here in Indiana. But it is this year. How do you guys in warmer climates that process your own deer deal with keeping a deer cool enough for butchering?

Supposed to be 66 tomorrow.


----------



## gnubee (Nov 14, 2009)

Hot days we had a large box, called the deer coffin by the kids . We jammed the moose,elk,deer etc in it , covered it with ice and ran it down to the butchers for hanging. It was made with plywood and 2x4s not insulated.But it did the trick.

 Sometimes the high country is cool enough so we field dress it there and run it down at night in the cooler air.


----------



## fourthwind (Nov 14, 2009)

We basically did the same thing with 128 quart coolers.  when it's warm during first deer or Elk season (or during every antelope season) we will bone out the meat immediately after harvest, put it in bags, and ice it down.  The faster the better.  With the speed goats (antelope) we call it the golden hour.  Good luck out there.  I haven't been back to Indiana since I was a kid.  My family was from White Pigeon.  I loved it there as a kid.


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 14, 2009)

Well it's been hot here as well. Opener it 65, and thats warm here in Minnesota. I am lucky enough to have a small room that I hang my deer in, and put an air conditioner in it. Does a good job. I also soak the hide down so any air movement across it cools it a bit as well. If your only option is to hang outside, then in the shade. If you can cut it up, and have a spare fridge, put the larger chunks in there and cut as needed.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 14, 2009)

Living in Florida we deal with warm temps most of the time. We get it to the skinning rack as soon as we shoot it then into ice chests as soon as possible. Pull the drain plug on the cooler and prop the other end up to allow it to drain. A walk in cooler is the best way to age a deer in warm weather.


----------



## rio_grande (Nov 15, 2009)

Ran into this for the first time ever and my lack of preperation in the matter resulted in a 70.00 locker bill for me and about 110 for my nephew. 

I plan to build a walk in in the next week or so. I bet this will be the last warm season of my life but I will have a walk in.... 

I didnn't hunt this morning cause I diddn't want to incur another locker bill for a meat doe. For the next 70 bucks I can build a small walk in. 

I got a 6 point, little basket rack nothing to brag about. My nephew on the other hand sat over a scrape all day and about 20 min of shooting time left pow, 10 point buck with one of the prettiest racks I have ever seen. Around here by the time gun season comes in the rut is in full swing, Fighting bucks usualy mean broken up racks. This year they have just started rubbing trees and being somewhat reliale showing up at scrapes. I will put up a picture of his later today,,,, Mine wasn't worth photographing... 

Later today I hope to mix my entire deer in summer sausage...  Next deer we will get some steaks in the freezer..


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats to both of you!! I'll look forward to the pics. Summer sausage yum


----------



## grouper sandwich (Nov 15, 2009)

Jeff, just go shoot one, quarter it, toss in some ice and be done with it. I'd kill to hae highs in the 60's for deer season! Supposed be close to 80 down here today!


----------



## nickelmore (Nov 15, 2009)

Hunting in breckinridge co kentucky.  Seems the plauge a few years ago has caught up with us, real low population this year
In the past I got my deer back to the house hosed it down inside and out filled the cavity w ice bags, wrapped it in a tarp and hung in garage
Cut up the next day without problems

Now back to hunting


----------



## indyr (Nov 20, 2009)

Finally got the first deer. My older son killed a nice fat doe. Got her butchered and in the freezer/fridge. Got me motivated to get out and grind some pork butt and beef suet for the ground and sausage. We usually do 20% beef fat for ground venison and 30% pork for sausage. I really like this sausage making. Becoming a family thing.


----------



## beerthirty (Nov 20, 2009)

Last deer I shot was during black powder season and the weather is a crap shoot in September here in Kansas.  It was too far from the truck and it was in the 80s by the time I got it to the truck. Meat wasn't fit to eat.  First bad deer I ever had.  Think I'll try our rifle season here this year.  I've got plenty of deer in the yard.  They've scraped three of my new trees and killed them.  Payback is going to be nice! Got home at 11:00 pm one night last week and they were in the yard.  Chased them around the bean field for about 10 minutes with the pickup.  That was fun!


----------



## snyiper (Nov 20, 2009)

In West Va we have had warm spells during hunting and have lost some meat. It is usually cold enough to hang a weeks worth of deer in camp on "THE POLE" but as I said we lost a few and put a walk in box right on top of the mountian in camp. It is cooled by a window shaker attached to portable generator...only issue has been Squirrels chew off the plug that goes in the gen during the summer. Nothing else just the plug end and they take it!!!


----------



## mrh (Nov 20, 2009)

I would love to have a walk in!  So what plans do you have to be able to build one so cheap?


Mark


----------



## markmcrae (Nov 20, 2009)

Being from Florida we have alot of warm hunting seasons. Here when you kill a deer you need to go and skin it out and quarter it up and put it on ice in a cooler or a refrigerator somewhere. If you don't you will lose the meat with about an hour.


----------



## sooner fan (Nov 20, 2009)

Going to be out tomorrow with 60 degree plus temps.  I have my ice chest filled with bags of ice and will stuff the cavity after field dressing to keep it cool till I can get it to a cooler.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 20, 2009)

Simply pack the body cavity with ice, lay deer on a concrete floor (garage works well), and cover the animal with an old sleeping bag until you can get it to a butcher.  Always worked for me.  I have had a deer in this condition for as long as three days...........the ice hardly melted.

Good luck,  John


----------



## rio_grande (Nov 20, 2009)

Plans for the walk in are simple. I plan to use the corner of the shop. 0nly going 4'wide by 8' deep. Have several rolls of R30 laying in the shop, plan to frame half the corner and a top mostly with wood already laying in the shop. then line the inside and outside with 2" foam board. We have a place local that sells 4x8 seconds sheets for 4.00 each,,,, I have about 70 window units waiting for destruction when I get around to pulling the freon and demoing I am sure there is a good one or two in there. 

Now that I list it out I may be in the 100.00 range.. But no big deal. 
I only need to cool one or two deer and can quarter them..


----------

